# "Talk Classical" - The Complete List of Recommended Classical Music



## AlexandreSafi (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello Guys & Girls, as the end of the year of 2015 is nearing by, I thought of giving you guys a little gift: Something I "less-than-semi" made. I collected those Top Recommended music list you can find at the "Classical Talk" forum, and made a pdf out of it, with added colors & features and a new presentation for easy exploration... I saw many times on the VI forum this recurring question of "how do you learn orchestration or which orchestral pieces are good to study?", so I figured sharing this document would offer you guys hopefully a little, but I hope relatively direct helping hand on this issue...

Of course, the result of those lists is highly subjective, and might not satisfy everyone, but none-the-less undeniably mind-expanding for all of us, or for me at least, it actually feels like this is something i would have personally loved to have been given so... Again, I hope you find a few things worth discovering in it...

My idea sharing this is really Peter O'Toole's "A great artist can come from anywhere...", so if I can encourage this idea, I'm all the better for it!

Credits to the "Talk Classical" Guys, as to those included in this pdf!

All my best to you guys & girls! 
Have fun learning and give to all of us your great music!
-A.-
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m5j3o960ya2kefu/Talk Classical [Forum’s Complete List of Recommended Classical Music].pdf?dl=0


----------



## Suganthan (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you so much as I am just getting to study Orchestration, It would help a lot.


----------



## dimtsak (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks. 
That will be enough for a few decades.


----------



## josefsnabb (Dec 21, 2015)

Really great, big thanks you.
Best Regards
Josef


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 21, 2015)

This is really helpful!



AlexandreSafi said:


> Of course, the result of those lists is highly subjective, and might not satisfy everyone



Very satisfied, because I see Sibelius in many categories .


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Dec 21, 2015)

So happy you people like it, you have no idea! I know how discouraging it can be to even think of all that exists out there in the classical world, without any type of reference but the simple chance that we "don't forget" to explore this piece or that one, etc... So knowing what to look for, transcribing them, midi or paper, and getting the scores is all we need! Music is exactly like learning a language, imitation, nothing else, "it really took me a while before accepting this idea!" And if you work best with having a step-by-step guide, a start-to-finish-method if you like, for hearing, orchestrating, writing all kinds of music, i suggest this thread and this book:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/hearing-and-writing-music-professional-training-for-todays-musician-ron-gorow.38141/
Merry Christmas, and a Happy 2016, people! 










For those interested who want to have an expanded list for early-to-late classical & (mostly) films composers classified by period:
*In Medieval era (1100-1425)*: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... 7df59e.png
*In Renaissance era (1400-1610)*: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... b56027.png
*In Baroque era (1600-1760)*: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... e34c48.png
*In Classical era (1735-1825)*: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... 6c1e7f.png
*In Romantic era (1815-1850-1950)*: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... e15ab1.png & http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... 729890.png
*In the 20th century (1880-2010)*: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... de0865.png

Composers for films (mostly) that i know of:
*Pre-60's, 60's- 70's & 80s: *A. North, C. Chaplin, Steiner, Mancini, the Bernsteins, Barry, Waxman, Korngold, Rósza, M. Jarre, J. Hammer, Herrmann, N. Rota, Lalo Schifrin, G. Moroder, Tangerine Dream, J. Carpenter, B. Conti, B. Poledouris, A. Courage, G. Delerue, S. Myers, E. Morricone, J. Goldsmith, J. Williams, Vangelis then *pushing towards the 90's and a bit further:* Horner, Elfman, Goldenthal, Joel Goldsmith, E. Serra, Trevor Jones, Newton-Howard, the Newmans, Koji Kondo, Masami Ueda, P. Glass, A. Badalamenti, G. Yared, Joel McNeely, M. Kamen, D. Arnold, A. Menken, Silvestri, D. Marianelli, J. Debney, R. Portman, G. Fenton, P. Doyle, Joe Hisaishi, H. Shore, H.Gregson-Williams, J. Powell, M. Beltrami, M. Isham, Giacchino and H. Zimmer. *Fast-forward it into the 00's-10s: *D. Davis, A. Desplat, Mike Verta, Brian Tyler, A. Iglesias, G. Santaolalla, C. Armstrong, Ch. Clouser, Ch. Beck, C. Mansell, C. Martinez, C. Burwell, C. Young, K. Badelt, J. Ottman, G. Revell, N. Hooper, Tr. Rabin, J.A.P. Kaczmarek, John Murphy, and Mychael Danna & Rob Simonsen.... *And recently: *A. Rahman, L. Bource, Tr. Morris, A. Lockington, J. Trapanese, Joe Kraemer, Ch. Lennertz H. Jackman, H. Pereira, R. Djawadi, S. Jablsonsky, Chemical Brothers, Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross, L. Balfe, TJ Bergersen & Junkie XL...

-Alexandre-


----------



## Suganthan (Dec 28, 2015)

AlexandreSafi said:


> A. Rahman


A. R. Rahman


----------



## newcreation08 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks of your postings, Alexandre! I bought the book right away


----------



## mwarsell (Feb 26, 2016)

Could someone make this a sticky?


----------

